# Bank Hall, Lancashire - July 2012



## SimonT (Jul 23, 2012)

A Jacobean manor house dating from 1608 that has been empty since 1962. A lot of history on Wikipedia so I wont try and rewrite it.

At present quite a bit of it seems to be held up by the scaffolding with large cracks in the walls and up the clock tower.

Thankfully after many years of campaigning a grant for restoration has been made by the Lottery Heritage Fund with work supposed to start later this year.



































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## sonyes (Jul 23, 2012)

Cracking place and some great shots there


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the look of that! Nice one!


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful place & great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## abel101 (Jul 23, 2012)

loving this!
some very impressive photos you got here!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 23, 2012)

i bet this place was amazing in her day...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2012)

It will be interesting to see the building after its finished,great photos.


----------



## eggbox (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful pile, just my type, but looks too far gone to do back up :-(


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 24, 2012)

Why do we not have any intact mansions in Lancashire!  take away that scaffolding and there's going to be a lot of brick dust!

Great pix.


----------



## PreciousStones (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pics. Another amazing place! Great to hear it is being saved, one of the lucky ones !! x


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 8, 2012)

Great shots of this crumbling grand place , they got there work cut out for em with this one , be great to see how it goes


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 8, 2012)

Not bad that. Good work


----------

